# Nierlenders Endor question



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i was just doing some knpv bloodlines research and found a few knpv dogs with, Nierlenders Endor, in the pedigree. i noticed his of nvbk stock , pedigree full of ring 3 etc on the top half especially. 
i was just wondering what type of dog he was and what he brought to the table?
and what you would think of having him in a pedigree , for breeding purposes etc

( ps herd nvbk dogs can be pretty civil, just curious if thats the reason some might have thrown him in?)


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoxMIcmoeVE his got a very nice head


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have an Endor daughter from Logan Haus. I think she's a nice dog. Stable, neutral to strangers and dogs, good drive, bitework (what little I've done) is good and next to the current DS foster dog, she's a dream to live with. 

I thought Endor was sold and no longer being used for breeding?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

He bit hard enough for me to like his bite. I didn't personally see anything else from him as I just took a bite on leash. Not that it wasn't there, I just can't judge what I don't see. Full grip and bit hard enough. I saw nothing wrong with him, either, to and from the field, around people. I saw minimal obedience though.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> i was just doing some knpv bloodlines research and found a few knpv dogs with, Nierlenders Endor, in the pedigree. i noticed his of nvbk stock , pedigree full of ring 3 etc on the top half especially.
> i was just wondering what type of dog he was and what he brought to the table?
> and what you would think of having him in a pedigree , for breeding purposes etc
> 
> ( ps herd nvbk dogs can be pretty civil, just curious if thats the reason some might have thrown him in?)


 
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f38/endor-21716/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f51/nierlenders-endor-21253/


----------

